# Notebook: Displayhelligkeit unter X nicht regelbar

## edvonschleck

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Samsung P55 Notebook. Ich kann im X-Server nicht mittels fn-Taste die Helligkeit meines Displays regeln.

In der Konsole geht es aber. Xev scheint die Tasenkombination nicht mitzubekommen.

Liebe Grüße

Christian

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Fn Tasten haben doch eigentlich nichts mit Linux zu tun?

Die gehen doch auch beim BIOS etc. So ist es zumindest bei mir.

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass der X-Server diese Tastenkombination irgendwie blockiert.

Poste bitte mal, wie du die Tastatur ansteuerst.

Tobi

P.S.: EdVonSchleck wie geil  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## edvonschleck

Hallo,

bin genau der gleichen meinung, also dass der X-Server irgendwas blockiert.

Ja, die Tasten gehen auch im Bios usw...

Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner xorg.conf

Section "InputDevice"

    #generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout"     "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

   Option       "XkbModel"      "pc105"

EndSection

----------

## revilootneg

xev muss nicht unbedingt Keycodes empfangen, oft wird die Displayhelligkeit über die Firmware oder das Bios geregelt.

Was für eine Grafikkarte steckt in dem Notebook? Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einer Nvidia Quadro NVS 140 im Thinkpad T61 und den nvidia-drivers-100.14.11Last edited by revilootneg on Thu Aug 30, 2007 6:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## edvonschleck

Es ist eine Nvidia Geforce 8600M GS. Hatte das gleiche Problem aber auch beim Vorgänger des Notebooks, Samsung P50, welches wiederrum eine ATI Grafikkarte hatte. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt. Beim vor-vor-vorgänger, Samsung P35 funktionierte das ganze wunderbar.

Hat da keiner ne Ide?

----------

## manuels

Moin,

also bei mir klappt es weder in der Konsole noch in X11.

Nur unter Windows läuft das.

AFAIK gibt es für IBMs auch extra Programme, die das regeln, also wäre es da nicht BIOS-basiert.

----------

## edvonschleck

Habe grade halb-gute Neuigkeiten,

wenn ich in der xorg.conf den vesa anstelle des nvidia Treibers benutze, kann ich die Helligkeit regulieren.

LG

Christian

----------

## revilootneg

 *edvonschleck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> wenn ich in der xorg.conf den vesa anstelle des nvidia Treibers benutze, kann ich die Helligkeit regulieren.
> ...

 

Darauf wollte ich hinaus (habe meinen Post oben präzisiert): Die nvidia-drivers sind das Problem. Ich nehme an du verwendest auch Version 100.14.11?

----------

## edvonschleck

sorry, habs nicht direkt gecheckt  :Smile:  Ja, verwende Version 100.14.11. Komisch nur, dass es damals mit dem Vorgänger und einer ATI Grafikkarte das gleiche Problem gab/gibt... Kann man sich da an einen NVidia Programmierer wenden? Haben die irgendwo ne Bug-Datenbank?

Liebe Grüße

Christian

----------

## revilootneg

Naja wie immer bei closed-source hilft wohl nur warten und hoffen. 

Alternativ versuch es im  nvnews Linux Forum . Da tummeln sich auch einige nvidia-Entwickler, die aber mehr mit 0815-Problemen konfrontiert werden.  :Wink: 

Da der aktuelle 100.xx.xx Treiber ja erst der dritte in der 100er Reihe ist und die DirectX10 Karten so lange noch nicht draußen sind, kann man vllt. noch ein bischen erwarten.

btw: Das Thinkpad T61 mit X3100 und entsprechendem Intel-Treiber macht keine Zicken in Sachen Brightness.

----------

## edvonschleck

da gibts schon mehr als einen thread dazu  :Smile: 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87848

----------

